# OKUMA Stratus ST-65 Reel



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Reel: Stratus ST-65
Store: Found at local "Dick's Sporting goods"
Price: $39.99
Bearings: 7 sealed ball bearings, ultra smooth +1 Total of 8 ball bearings. 
Ratio: 4:5:1
LBS/YDS 12/450, 15/340, 20/260


Description: I own two of these reels. Okuma Stratus ST-20 (for Freshwater) and ST-65(for Saltwater). Dick's sporting goods provide complimentary spool line for FREE with the purchase! It's smooth and great for fishing. Only reel with 8 bearing for only $39.99. I think the Dick's exclusively has a contract for this model. I highly recommend this reel. 

Today I stopped by the Basspro shop and the salesman offered me some crap for $50.00. He had 1 ball bearing Daiwa reel for $34.95 and $39.95. He had 4 ball bearing reel Penn reel for $49.99. He had 2 ball bearing reel Shakespeare for $39.99. They said they charge for spooling lines. He said you have to purchase over $100 for free line spooling. If you're looking for a great 8 bearing reel for a great price, check out the Dicks for the Okuma. 

Basspro did have good offers on Daiwa saltwater surf rods for $19.99 (7ft), $24.95 (10ft) and $29.99 (11,12ft).


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Bass Pro has an off/on military discount 
program. It is on again right now. 

Always ask if they are offering it though
and check your receipts to make sure
you got the discount. They mess up 
sometimes. I love the Okuma coronada
reel myself.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm not trying to get you spend lots of money on a reel, but you might want to consider the shimano stradic for the purpose of the okuma reel. The stradic costs alot more, but it's just a pleasure to fish with and it should last a lot longer than the okuma. Those okuma won't last you half a season on the salt water. Maybe it's jut me being too hard on my gears.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i have several okumas.av 50,av 65,and tp 80.IMO they all suck and only got them b cuz they were at" bargain" price.i would get a diawa if i ever got another spinner,but that wont happen cuz im using all conventionals now,and will never go back


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Got to respectfully disagree with you on that
one. I have had my Okuma Coronado 
going on 3 years now and it is as good as
the day I got it. I have had 2 Avengers
for 2 years and they are hard to beat *for
the price.* I do like the way those
Daiwa Hard Bodyz look though  

I would put the Coronado up against 
any reel in the $60 range out there.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Okuma is awesome... An avid fishing store salesman recommended this reel to me... I used the Okuma 20 for freshwater all year.. and i even used it for saltwater.... Okuma is an up and coming name brand for a great price! I either spend $39.99 on an okuma or spend $200 on a high-end reel, but i would not waste my money on anything else... 

I've personally used it, and i recommend it. It feels solid and very stable. Visit your local Dick's sporting good.. check them out yourself.

I only recommend OKUMA Stratus ST models... I guess AV sucks, but Okuma Stratus ST is a must on your next shopping. You can't find it anywhere except Dick's store.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Talapia said:


> Bass Pro has an off/on military discount
> program. It is on again right now.
> 
> Always ask if they are offering it though
> ...


i asked if there were any "ANY" specials on fishing rod or reels... the salesman's response... "No" and he walked away.. haha.. I just stood there.. watching him walk away... 
I found an older gentleman.. he was a lot more helpful... There are some bone heads... i suggest avoiding younger kids..


----------



## brobert (Oct 18, 2005)

I have one of those reels , I bought along with an ugly stick for $50. 

Works perfect! I have no complaints .


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> i have several okumas.av 50,av 65,and tp 80.IMO they all suck and only got them b cuz they were at" bargain" price.i would get a diawa if i ever got another spinner,but that wont happen cuz im using all conventionals now,and will never go back



yeahp thats says it all..


----------

